# Moving hives



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

With this being my first year with Bees, my husband and I didn't pick the most ideal place to put our hives and we are wanting to move them. I am wondering when the best time to do that would be? Would it be now while all the bees are in the hive for winter? Or should I wait till spring? And any tips about moving them when we do move them? 
Thanks!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I vote move them now or before spring, if you can do it without opening the hive. Seal up the hive and move them at night.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since they are in the winter cluster in your area you can close the hive up and move them not. However I do advise you move them slow and careful so they don't get knocked out of their cluster.
I would still put a clump of grass in front of the entrance or a branch from a bush to let them know they have been moved and need to reorientate.

 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok. I went ahead and took the plunge. I needed my husband's help to move the hives and so since he works through the week, today was the day we needed to do it. All was smooth sailing then we hit a bump and darn it we knocked them out of their cluster. At least I know one of the hives did. We only got halfway till we ran into another problem so we are waiting a few to finish the trip. So what are my chances that my bees will now survive this winter? Since I knocked them out of their winter cluster on a 28 degree day will they all die? I sure hope not, that would make me sad.  
Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No they should get back in that cluster if you stopped so after that.
I have had them flying potty calls at 19F. sunny day with no wind.

 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok good. Thanks so much!!! I like our new location much better. It's closer to my house and I won't have to walk across my 8 acres and across a creek to get to them now.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Real quick...I just went out there to tap on the side to hear the hum. The hum was there but I slid out the entrance reducer to peek quick and the whole bottom is covered in dead bees....both hives. I knew some would die but is this normal for there to be that many dead ones? I know they aren't going any house cleaning cause it's so cold outside. So I just want to be sure all is well and nothing needed to be done by me. Also I have the hives tilted about an inch and a half and I did notice lots of moisture on the bottom. Do I have them tilted enough or should I tilt more? I peeked under the top cover too and saw some dead bees and some alive in the one and lots of alive ones in the other. So I know they aren't all dead. Thanks in advance.


----------

